

Microsoft outsources IT services to Infosys - FraaJad
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/04/microsoft_outsources_its_own_it.html

======
misterbwong
Microsoft's response to the article:

 _This is simply a consolidation of work that used to be provided by multiple
vendors to a single provider, Infosys. As you know, we have had a concentrated
effort to be more efficient and save money. This was a major area where we
could do this. This new contract will not impact our internal resources. And
it won’t affect the usual internal exercises we do._

------
jrockway
Nice to know that even Microsoft employees can't get good answers about how
Windows works. At least they can RTFS, I guess...

(But seriously, my guess is that only non-programmers are getting their IT
outsourced. The HR people don't need the latest dev build of Windows, after
all.)

~~~
snprbob86
Microsoft IT is responsible for all workstation computers. They force you to
install an anti-virus, updates, etc. They are also who you call if you have
network connectivity problems or other general IT issues. Everyone is an admin
on their own box, but they run tools to verify compliance via nagging.
Generally, MSIT is a bit of a joke to the engineering teams. One more joke
that I won't have to deal with any longer: I've got a meeting at 3pm to inform
my manager that my last day will be April 30th. Startup world: here I come.

~~~
jrockway
Do you guys use Windows 7 yet? (I only ask because I work at a big company,
and I estimate we will get something other than XP shortly after hell freezes
over.)

~~~
snprbob86
Absolutely everyone is on Windows 7, but only because it is that much better
and people upgraded on their own. A significant number of brave souls also
dogfood _pre-release_ Windows, Office, and many other products.

I personally avoid extra beta software like the plague, as MSIT volunteered us
for dog-fooded Exchange. System crashes and document loss is not something I
want to add on top of unreliable Email delivery, but a lot of people feel
obligated to take the pain to help other product teams.

Oh, and it's official: I just quit :-) Really, I think Microsoft is a great
company. However, at this stage in my life, I just need to do my own thing!

------
martingordon
I thought Microsoft was all about eating their own dog food. How can they sell
IT software when they don't use it themselves?

I'd imagine Microsoft IT would have been a great place to solicit feedback
about what sucks about their own products. Guess not.

~~~
tptacek
Did you read the article? Microsoft addressed that very point.

~~~
snth
They basically address this by saying, "It's not a problem. Trust us."

~~~
tptacek
No, they addressed it by claiming that nothing that wasn't already outsourced
has been outsourced; they simply centralized vendors.

------
Hoff
Yawn.

Call me back when the organization that's now running Microsoft IT services
starts swapping in Unix servers on Power or z/OS on System z10 boxes or other
notable migrations.

